# 2 cycle oil sealed in the bottle?



## Bowsaw Outlaw (Apr 7, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you guys know how long 2 cycle oil is good for if it is sealed in an unopened bottle? Does it expire? A friend gave me about five small bottles of Echo Power Blend 2 cycle oil he has had in his shop for almost 2 years. Is this stuff still good?


----------



## Flapjack23 (Apr 11, 2010)

Oil doesn't go "bad" by sitting on a shelf, might want to shake it good before you mix it.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 11, 2010)

I would pass on the old oil most certainly.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 12, 2010)

Use it, it's fine.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Apr 12, 2010)

I dont know the scientifically correct answer. But I have opened 2cyl. oil bottles recently that were 5yrs old and the oil was seperated apart . It was runny at first then half jelly. I'd shake well and check it out before I used it. doug


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 12, 2010)

Is it still good? Probably....

Are "five small bottles" worth worrying about? NO!

Considering the cost of "five small bottles" vs the cost of replacing one top-end on a saw, I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Billy Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's the same oil I used for a few years. It's decent oil, but I recommend you do NOT use it for pre-mix. I switched to Stihl Ultra and could clearly see a performance/cleanliness improvement over it. I have a few bottles left (I use the small bottles to mix one gallon at a time) but I have relegated it to bench use for lubrication. I use it to lube up wrist pins, new pistons, etc., but for nothing else. I have not observed any visible "break-down" of the oil (the remaining is probably two years old or so), but after using the Ultra for a while, I'm convinced I'm done using it [Echo] for pre-mix. Not bad really, just there are better oils out there. It's inexpensive to buy good oil for pre-mix, so why take the chance of damaging a top end due to poor lubrication? Use it for assembly lube only is my suggestion.


----------



## Billy Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> Is it still good? Probably....
> 
> Are "five small bottles" worth worrying about? NO!
> 
> Considering the cost of "five small bottles" vs the cost of replacing one top-end on a saw, I wouldn't use it.



x2


----------



## Bowsaw Outlaw (Apr 13, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the response guys, I think I'll just use it for burning srump piles..lol


----------



## Terry L (Apr 19, 2010)

*oil*

2 year oil is fine. We use Echo, buy it by the case (6 one gallon containers) If your oil is the same I think it is the best oil on the market. We switched away from Stihl to Echo. Shake well before using it. I have a Stihl 046 that I believe has over 3000 hours on it and runs like new. It has had the crankshaft bearings replaced twice, but the piston, rings and cylinder are original.


----------

